# Journalist (Aussprache)



## Resa Reader

Eine Frage: Wie sprechen die meisten von euch die Wörter "*J*ournalist" und "*J*ournalismus" aus? Ich denke, man hat es früher nur in der französischen Variante ausgesprochen und ich spreche es auch noch immer so aus. [*ʒ*ʊrnaˈlɪst]


Auch das Wörterbuch gibt mir hier recht:


http://de.pons.eu/dict/search/results/?q=Journalist&l=deen&in=&lf=de 


Die meisten Nachrichtensprecher im Fernsehen scheinen die Aussprache inzwischen vom Englischen abzuleiten[*dʒ*ʊrnaˈlɪst]. Ich zucke bei dieser Aussprache immer noch zusammen. Wie geht es euch?


----------



## Syzygy

Ich spreche und kenne es eigentlich nur mit der französischen Aussprache, mit dem Laut wie bei z.B. _*G*elee_ oder _Gara*g*e_. Allerdings hätte ich nichts gegen eine Aussprache à la _Dschungel_. Beim französischen _e_ passiert es ja auch häufig, dass es wie ein deutsches ausgesprochen wird, wie (duden.de zufolge regelkonform) beim genannten _Gelee_, _Premiere_, aber auch zum Leidwesen so manchen _Renés_.


----------



## Sowka

Hallo Resa 

"Für mich" und alle in meiner Umgebung kommt das Wort auch aus dem Französischen und wird so ausgesprochen. Ich höre ja nicht mehr gut und bekomme solche über technische Anlagen übermittelten neuen Entwicklungen daher nicht mit, aber wenn ich mir "Journalist" und "Journalismus" mit ans Englische angelehnter Aussprache vorspreche, finde ich das höchst sonderbar.

Aber wahrscheinlich ist das der Trend: Zwischen Designern und Marketingleuten ergibt sich der englisch ausgesprochene Journalist wie von selbst.


----------



## Gernot Back

Resa Reader said:


> Die meisten Nachrichtensprecher im Fernsehen scheinen die Aussprache inzwischen vom Englischen abzuleiten[*dʒ*ʊrnaˈlɪst]. Ich zucke bei dieser Aussprache immer noch zusammen. Wie geht es euch?


Ach, daran musst du dich wohl gewöhnen. Ich muss mir auch ständig die Aussprache [ʀɛˈsɔːʁsə] statt [ʀɛˈsʊʁsə] für <Ressource> von meinem halbgebildeten Chef anhören, der das Wort für ein englisches und mich für eine solche hält.


----------



## berndf

Ich welchem Sender hast Du das denn gehört? War es die Tagesschau? Einen dezenten Hamburger Akzent gehört dort immer noch zum guten Ton. Und dazu gehört auch eine Affrikatisierung des /j/ (_Tjä min Tjung_). Bei Tagesschausprechern würde ich also nicht auf englischen sondern eher auf niederdeutschen Einfluss tippen.


----------



## Resa Reader

berndf said:


> Ich welchem Sender hast Du das denn gehört? War es die Tagesschau? Einen dezenten Hamburger Akzent gehört dort immer noch zum guten Ton. Und dazu gehört auch eine Affrikatisierung des /j/ (_Tjä min Tjung_). Bei Tagesschausprechern würde ich also nicht auf englischen sondern eher auf niederdeutschen Einfluss tippen.



Eigentlich höre ich es im Fernsehen fast nur noch so. In (fast) jeder Nachrichtensendung, in jeder Talk-Show, ....


----------



## Resa Reader

Gernot Back said:


> Ach, daran musst du dich wohl gewöhnen. Ich muss mir auch ständig die Aussprache [ʀɛˈsɔːʁsə] statt [ʀɛˈsʊʁsə] für <Ressource> von meinem halbgebildeten Chef anhören, der das Wort für ein englisches und mich für eine solche hält.


----------



## ablativ

Es gibt auch Personen, speziell im Hamburger Raum, die Journalist mit "j" aussprechen, so z.B. Helmut Schmidt:


> Nie würde Helmut Schmidt sich einen Journalisten nennen – »Journalist« hamburgisch ausgesprochen, mit kurzem, trockenem J, wie Junge, Junge.


 Quelle: Zeit-online


----------



## berndf

Resa Reader said:


> Eigentlich höre ich es im Fernsehen fast nur noch so. In (fast) jeder Nachrichtensendung, in jeder Talk-Show, ....


Ich habe auf Youtube etwas gestöbert und kann das eigentlich nicht bestätigen.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

[*ʒ*ʊrnaˈlɪst]
Andere Frage: gibt es viele deutsche Sprecher, die das "ou" als "u" aussprechen? Ich kenne es eigentlich nur mit "o".


----------



## berndf

Schlabberlatz said:


> [*ʒ*ʊrnaˈlɪst]
> Andere Frage: gibt es viele deutsche Sprecher, die das "ou" als "u" aussprechen? Ich kenne es eigentlich nur mit "o".


Meinst Du offenes oder geschlossenes "o"?


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Offenes, würd ich sagen, bin aber nicht der größte Phonetik-Experte unter der Sonne. Gibt es überhaupt Wörter, wo vor einem "r" ein geschlossenes "o" stehen kann? Wohlgemerkt wenn das "r" zur selben Silbe gehört wie das "o".


----------



## berndf

Schlabberlatz said:


> Offenes, würd ich sagen, bin aber nicht der größte Phonetik-Experte unter der Sonne.


Ok, verstanden. Ja, die Aussprache ist mir bekannt und vertraut. Rein nach Gefühl würde aber [ʊ] für standardkonformer halten.  


Schlabberlatz said:


> Gibt es überhaupt Wörter, wo vor einem "r" ein gesclossenes "o" stehen kann? Wohlgemerkt wenn das "r" zur selben Silbe gehört wie das "o".


Ja, wenn das /r/ vokalisiert ist, z.B._ vor_ = [foɐ̯] oder [fo:ɐ̯] (die meisten Wörterbücher sagen [fo:ɐ̯], ich würde eher behaupten [foɐ̯]).


----------



## Kajjo

Ich kenne das Wort _Journalist_ nur mit der französischen Aussprache wie _Gelee_. Ich erinnere mich nicht, es anders gehört zu haben, schon gar nicht in der Tagesschau.

@Schlabberlatz: Ich habe es noch nie mit -u- gesprochen gehört.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Danke! Man lernt nie aus... auch bei "vor" hätte ich eher auf offen getippt. Das kurze geschlossene "o" kann ich noch nachvollziehen, das lange eher nicht, da schließe ich mich deiner Meinung an.

Edit: @Kajjo: ja, so geht es mir auch, oder zumindest kommt es mir so vor, als hätte ich es noch nie mit "u" gehört


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> @Schlabberlatz: Ich habe es noch nie mit -u- gesprochen gehört.


Hier (1x), hier (2x) mit offenem "u" [ʊ]. Hier sogar mit geschlossenem . Letzteres kann aber auch daran liegen, dass der Sprecher aus Bayern kommt. Im Bayrischen Dialekt werden alle "u"s  und nie [ʊ] gesprochen, das färbt bei vielen Sprechern auch auf die Standardsprache ab.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Das ist auf jeden Fall interessant, ich werde mal genauer darauf achten müssen, wie es von verschiedenen Sprechern ausgesprochen wird.
Allerdings stellt sich auch ein wenig die Frage, wie repräsentativ die Beispiele sind. Wer weiß, wie viele von den Sprechern der Beispiele vor der Aufnahme lieber noch mal ins Wörterbuch schauen, um sich zu vergewissern, wie die Standardaussprache ist. Dann sagen sie sich vielleicht "Aha, die anerkannte Aussprache ist mit 'u', dann muss ich es auch so aussprechen", und ohne das Nachschlagen hätten sie es möglicherweise anders ausgesprochen.


----------



## berndf

Solche Beispielsammlungen entsprechen natürlich keinen wissenschaftlichen Standards, das ist schon klar. Für eine wissenschaftlichen seriöse Analyse ist eine Korpus von Aufnahmen, in denen sich die Sprecher in natürlichen Sprechsituation befinden natürlich vorzuziehen. Gar keine Frage. -- Ist aber besser als nichts und ist m.E. ausrechend als Beleg, dass es eine Aussprache mit [ʊ] nicht nur theoretisch im Wörterbuch, sondern auch praktisch gibt. Und mehr wollte ich mit den Beispielen auch gar nicht belegen.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

> Ist aber besser als nichts und ist m.E. ausrechend als Beleg, dass es eine Aussprache mit [ʊ] nicht nur theoretisch im Wörterbuch, sondern auch praktisch gibt.


Ja, davon ist auszugehen. Wie gesagt, ich werde dann demnächst mal genauer darauf achten.


----------



## fdb

berndf said:


> Hier (1x), hier (2x) mit offenem "u" [ʊ].



Und zwar, im Falle von pitpmc, ganz deutlich mit stimmlosem sch.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Bei pitpmc hört es sich für mich auch eher nach "o" an als nach "u".


----------



## Resa Reader

fdb said:


> Und zwar, im Falle von pitpmc, ganz deutlich mit stimmlosem sch.



Ich höre schon ein [ʊ], das aber eher in einen Diphtong [ua] übergeht. Ich denke, dass es ein bayrischer Sprecher ist.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Könnte sein, ja. Ich bin mir nicht sicher, was es ist, vielleicht liegt das an der schlechten Aufnahmequalität.


----------



## berndf

Resa Reader said:


> Ich höre schon ein [ʊ], das aber eher in  einen Diphtong [ua] übergeht. Ich denke, dass es ein bayrischer Sprecher  ist.


Ja, ich auch.





Schlabberlatz said:


> Bei pitpmc hört es sich für mich auch eher nach "o" an als nach "u".


Bei der schlechten Qualität kann man zwischen [ʊɐ] und [o] (wenn man die Länge ignoriert, sind [ʊ] und [o] ohnehin fast derselbe Laut) nicht wirklich unterscheiden. Wichtig ist, dass kein [ɔ] vorkommt.


----------

